# Toddler Kidnapped By Uber Driver In Pittsburgh



## UserPablo (Jan 27, 2018)

A toddler is still missing after she was kidnapped by an Uber driver last night.

https://thehollywoodunlocked.com/toddler-kidnapped-by-uber-driver-in-pittsburgh/


----------



## UserPablo (Jan 27, 2018)

*A toddler is still missing after she was kidnapped by an Uber driver last night.*

https://thehollywoodunlocked.com/toddler-kidnapped-by-uber-driver-in-pittsburgh/


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Reminder: 
Never
Ever
Include Uber on ur resume'

Police apprehended the Uber driver who allegedly kidnapped Malani but the toddler is still missing.

The woman was identified as 25-year-old Sharena Islam Nancy and drove a black 2017 Toyota Prius with a Uber stick on the front passenger window when Nalani was kidnapped.

Relatives of the toddler say Nancy took off while Nalani's father was getting out of the car.


----------



## GoldenGoji (Apr 30, 2018)

I wonder what the logic of the driver was. All of her personal info's connected to her Uber driving account. Doing crime as an Uber driver is one of the worst decisions if you're someone so inclined to do crime. 

Was she planning on returning the kid for a $15 return fee? "Hey, you forgot your kid, that'll be $15 please." Or maybe they should check the nearest Green Light Hub for the kid.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

The mom must be hysterical. Hope this child is found unharmed.

The driver is cray cray! She either kidnapped the child for revenge, she wanted a child, she sold the kid or she wanted to harm the child. Regardless of the reason, the driver is mentally unstable.

The article doesn’t state how long it was from when they arrested the driver to when the driver kidnapped the child.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

I was thinking maybe she didn't realize the toddler was in the car when the dad got out but it seems like a deliberate act.



GoldenGoji said:


> Was she planning on returning the kid for a $15 return fee?


More like 15 to life.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Ya totally believable. Sure.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Pax Collector said:


> I was thinking maybe she didn't realize the toddler was in the car when the dad got out but it seems like a deliberate act.


I thought that, too.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

It was Lyft, not Uber, as if that matters. And the driver claims the child was sold for $10,000. So much wrong with this story!
https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.cnn.com/cnn/2019/09/02/us/driver-charged-missing-toddler/index.html


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

Uber opened hiring centers in state and local prisons? Genius! 
Khahrashmahari’s best move yet.


----------



## nozm212 (Jul 22, 2018)

Cold Fusion said:


> Reminder:
> Never
> Ever
> Include Uber on ur resume'
> ...


Don't tradies, accountants, lawyers commit crimes? 
Crimes by Uber drivers are sensationalized by media to discredit the service but unfortunately it discredits ants more than Uber.


----------



## Uberdriver914 (Jun 15, 2019)

UserPablo said:


> A toddler is still missing after she was kidnapped by an Uber driver last night.
> 
> https://thehollywoodunlocked.com/toddler-kidnapped-by-uber-driver-in-pittsburgh/


SMFH giving the rest of us a bad rep not that we have a good rep as it is but my gosh!!! :thumbdown:


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Cold Fusion said:


> Reminder:
> Never
> Ever
> Include Uber on ur resume'
> ...


If I ever have a resume 
I'll most certainly include my uber driving
12 hours 7 days a week and the amount of money I've been making would be a great indicator of my work ethic and should help with potential salary....


----------



## LaurieLee (Jul 7, 2019)

Did the driver have a carseat??


----------



## Alabama Lou (Feb 4, 2019)

This is a terrible story. People are crazy!


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

I don't see why them being an Uber driver has anything to do with it, the kid didn't request a ride, it's not like they report a McDonald's worker kidnapping someone. Their gig or job seems to have nothing to do with it.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Lee239 said:


> I don't see why them being an Uber driver has anything to do with it, the kid didn't request a ride, it's not like they report a McDonald's worker kidnapping someone. Their gig or job seems to have nothing to do with it.


Stick the word "Uber" in a headline = clicks, eyeballs, ad revenue.

Bonus points if they can make all drivers look like shit.


----------



## Lessthanminimum (Nov 5, 2017)

Man this is one whacked-out story. So did the psycho woman do it when she was actually taking a PAX? I mean this is just so bizarre there has got to be a simpler explanation. If they found this child alive I would be shocked.


----------



## GoldenGoji (Apr 30, 2018)

Oh the updated story is quite weird. So what happened was according to the driver woman "Nancy", the guy, her passenger, named Paul Johnson who is the father of the kid, sold the child for $10,000 to someone and she was supposed to drive the kid there. She was shown a picture of the lady she's supposed to give the kid to and she was instructed to drive "20 minutes" towards a certain direction where the lady in the picture would "flag her down". Nancy met up with the woman and gave the kid to her.

A weird and unbelievable story, at least in my opinion. First of all, I find it hard to believe for anybody involved in the child selling gig to just tell a random rideshare driver (or anyone) that they just sold a kid for $10,000. That's pretty much admitting to a crime right there. 

Second, a normal person, when encountered with a situation such as this, wouldn't probably help the guy deliver the child to the buyer. The driver would probably drive away with the kid and then call the police to inform them that they just had a client who's involved in the child selling business. 

Third, just showing someone a picture and then telling them to "drive 20 minutes there and she'll flag you down" is one of the most unrealistic bullshit that I've heard. As a driver, our perception of time is quite different. The time 20 minutes has to take into account traffic, delays, and things like that. You can't just drive a certain direction for 20 minutes and then immediately find someone you've only seen in a picture once. This kind of "go towards direction for a certain amount of time" to find something technique only works on big buildings or tourist spots, not humans you barely even know.

Anyway, I doubt the kid was actually sold. If she was gonna sell the kid, then that means she should have planned this for a long time. She needed a buyer first. Who in the world has $10,000 just laying around to spend on a kid? Then even if she had a buyer and she's just waiting for the chance for a kid to get in her car, at least in my experience as a driver, it's not something that happens too often. Most people who order rides are either alone or people going to work or university. Even with families traveling with kids, you still don't know where you'll be at that time or whether your buyer would be available that day to take the kid. The longer you have the kid with you, the higher the risk because people might notice and you'd get caught right away.

My guess is that this lady is some kind of crazy jealous child killer. She probably hates people with children, so she just decided to nab this child and kill her.

I wonder why that kidnapper has a very smug face on her mugshot.


----------



## Lessthanminimum (Nov 5, 2017)

GoldenGoji said:


> Oh the updated story is quite weird. So what happened was according to the driver woman "Nancy", the guy, her passenger, named Paul Johnson who is the father of the kid, sold the child for $10,000 to someone and she was supposed to drive the kid there. She was shown a picture of the lady she's supposed to give the kid to and she was instructed to drive "20 minutes" towards a certain direction where the lady in the picture would "flag her down". Nancy met up with the woman and gave the kid to her.
> 
> A weird and unbelievable story, at least in my opinion. First of all, I find it hard to believe for anybody involved in the child selling gig to just tell a random rideshare driver (or anyone) that they just sold a kid for $10,000. That's pretty much admitting to a crime right there.
> 
> ...


AKA she killed the child and made up this bizarre story to throw off the cops. if Casey Anthony is seeing the story she's probably thinking oh yeah I can relate to this.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

I told you guys these absolutely unbelievable stories are hoaxes put out there to make people lose heart. They want everyone to hate each other and not to trust each other.


----------



## Lessthanminimum (Nov 5, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> I told you guys these absolutely unbelievable stories are hoaxes put out there to make people lose heart. They want everyone to hate each other and not to trust each other.


Yep the cops, parents, local news media, Uber and Lyft comments, the lady being held in detention, Amber alert, it's all a hoax.

Delusional


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Lessthanminimum said:


> Yep the cops, parents, local news media, Uber and Lyft comments, the lady being held in detention, Amber alert, it's all a hoax.
> 
> Delusional


ya it's especially believable given how the story has changed a million times now

#gullible


----------



## Rae (Feb 27, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> ya it's especially believable given how the story has changed a million times now
> 
> #gullible


Guess you arent getting the Amber Alerts for the kid like the rest of us. Some stuff may be fake but theres definitely a missing toddler somewhere


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> If I ever have a resume
> I'll most certainly include my uber driving
> 12 hours 7 days a week and the amount of money I've been making would be a great indicator of my work ethic and should help with potential salary....


I'm an employer. When I see a long period of driving Uber/Lyft on a resume, it's a red flag. I have to ask, "Why?".


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Rae said:


> Guess you arent getting the Amber Alerts for the kid like the rest of us. Some stuff may be fake but theres definitely a missing toddler somewhere


the masons are in complete and total control at the top, they can do anything, they control the news in every way

if the story is 100% completely and totally impossible then it didn't happen

remember, they aee still pushing the nonsense that Oswald shot JFK in the back of his head and it made his head go backwards

if the story is 100% completely and totally impossible then it didn't happen


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

GoldenGoji said:


> I wonder what the logic of the driver was. All of her personal info's connected to her Uber driving account. Doing crime as an Uber driver is one of the worst decisions if you're someone so inclined to do crime.
> 
> Was she planning on returning the kid for a $15 return fee? "Hey, you forgot your kid, that'll be $15 please." Or maybe they should check the nearest Green Light Hub for the kid.


logic seems to be in low supply nowadays.....as for crime, Uber culture is built on unethical, immoral, and illegal principles hence she may have drunk too much Uber kool-aid and thought it was alright (just as Uber thinks its alright to misclassify drivers as IC and pay them below minimum wage). Its all about culture and anything goes when it comes to Uber/Lyft it seems.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Pax Collector said:


> I was thinking maybe she didn't realize the toddler was in the car when the dad got out but it seems like a deliberate act.
> 
> 
> More like 15 to life.


How do we KNOW the child was ACTUALLY in the Uber ?

Has the Driver been detained or arrested ?



GoldenGoji said:


> Oh the updated story is quite weird. So what happened was according to the driver woman "Nancy", the guy, her passenger, named Paul Johnson who is the father of the kid, sold the child for $10,000 to someone and she was supposed to drive the kid there. She was shown a picture of the lady she's supposed to give the kid to and she was instructed to drive "20 minutes" towards a certain direction where the lady in the picture would "flag her down". Nancy met up with the woman and gave the kid to her.
> 
> A weird and unbelievable story, at least in my opinion. First of all, I find it hard to believe for anybody involved in the child selling gig to just tell a random rideshare driver (or anyone) that they just sold a kid for $10,000. That's pretty much admitting to a crime right there.
> 
> ...


" HUMAN TRAFFICKING " !


----------



## Rae (Feb 27, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> the masons are in complete and total control at the top, they can do anything, they control the news in every way
> 
> if the story is 100% completely and totally impossible then it didn't happen
> 
> ...


I get it. You're a nut.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

GoldenGoji said:


> ...a normal person, when encountered with a situation such as this, wouldn't probably help the guy deliver the child to the buyer. The driver would probably drive away with the kid and then call the police to inform them that they just had a client who's involved in the child selling business.


According to police Paul (the dad) and Nancy (the driver) have known each other since March.



> Who in the world has $10,000 just laying around to spend on a kid?


 Really? Read the news much?
I agree the whole things is so bizarre - the connection between the driver and the dad means the whole thing is likely some domestic web of screwed up people and not just some random crime of child trafficking.

Pass the popcorn... !

*NY Post story* (as opposed to the 'hollywoodunlocked .com" story)
https://nypost.com/2019/09/03/rides...dnapping-claims-toddlers-dad-sold-her-for-10k/


----------



## Rae (Feb 27, 2016)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> According to police Paul (the dad) and Nancy (the driver) have known each other since March.
> 
> Really? Read the news much?
> I agree the whole things is so bizarre - the connection between the driver and the dad means the whole thing is likely some domestic web of screwed up people and not just some random crime of child trafficking.
> ...


Yep sounds about right. The whole thing will turn out to be domestic & have nothing to do with rideshare. It wont matter tho, pax will be 4x checking my id & wanting to look in my trunk before getting in the car.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> the masons are in complete and total control at the top, they can do anything, they control the news in every way
> 
> if the story is 100% completely and totally impossible then it didn't happen
> 
> ...


Which is another way of saying "_If I can't, don't or are unwilling to believe it, then it didn't happen_." lol!



tohunt4me said:


> How do we KNOW the child was ACTUALLY in the Uber ?


 Police report.


> Has the Driver been detained or arrested ?


Yes, police report]


> " HUMAN TRAFFICKING " !


More likely "HUMAN IDIOCY".
poor kid.


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

Driver was teaching the parent a lesson. Stop abusing a system by taking your little pooper in a diaper on a U/L. If you can’t afford a car then maybe you should think twice about having children


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Rae said:


> I get it. You're a nut.


nah, just not gullible enough to believe everything in the news

nuts are those that believe the impossible, but I don't believe bullshit


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> Driver was teaching the parent a lesson. Stop abusing a system by taking your little pooper in a diaper on a U/L. If you can't afford a car then maybe you should think twice about having children


WT-H? 
>>>_If you can't afford a car then maybe you should think twice about having children_<<< 
You actually said that - outloud? : Owning a car should be required in order to have a child?


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> WT-H?
> >>>_If you can't afford a car then maybe you should think twice about having children_<<<
> You actually said that - outloud? : Owning a car should be required in order to have a child?


You are not a real American unless you were conceived in the backseat of a Chevy.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

TemptingFate said:


> You are not a real American unless you were conceived in the backseat of a Chevy.


yeah, so Cubans are real Americans...
what's that have to do with anything? lol


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> WT-H?
> >>>_If you can't afford a car then maybe you should think twice about having children_<<<
> You actually said that - outloud? : Owning a car should be required in order to have a child?


IF YOU CANT TAKE CARE OF A CAR . . . .


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> I'm an employer. When I see a long period of driving Uber/Lyft on a resume, it's a red flag. I have to ask, "Why?".





Michael - Cleveland said:


> I'm an employer. When I see a long period of driving Uber/Lyft on a resume, it's a red flag. I have to ask, "Why?".


If I were an engineer, dentist or a union plumber it might be a diff story.
I would tell them "I liked it, made more money per hour and got more hours than most other jobs I could have gotten"..


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> IF YOU CANT TAKE CARE OF A CAR . . . .


nobody said anything about taking care of a car.
The comment was about a 'wealth test' in order to have children.



25rides7daysaweek said:


> If I were an engineer, dentist or a union plumber it might be a diff story.
> I would tell them "I liked it, made more money per hour and got more hours than most other jobs I could have gotten"..


I agree... and I didn't say it was an automatic ruling out - just a red flag. I would want to know, if you are so qualified to work here, then why have you spent so much time driving rather than working in your field... have you been interviewing with and turned down by other companies, etc. Some employers may see driving as great customer service experience, a show of initiative, etc. I don't. I view at saying that something has kept you from being employed or working in your field - and I would want to know what that is.


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> WT-H?
> >>>_If you can't afford a car then maybe you should think twice about having children_<<<
> You actually said that - outloud? : Owning a car should be required in order to have a child?


No i said if you can't afford a car why are you having children?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

THEY EVER FIND THE KID YET !?!.


----------



## tarcham (Jan 23, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> THEY EVER FIND THE KID YET !?!.


Unfortunately they did
https://www.foxnews.com/us/pennsylvania-kidnapped-girl-nalani-johnson-body-found-park


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

tarcham said:


> Unfortunately they did
> https://www.foxnews.com/us/pennsylvania-kidnapped-girl-nalani-johnson-body-found-park


O JEEZE.

THEY BOTH LYING.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> No i said if you can't afford a car why are you having children?


Now you're doubling down on it? I have to ask, what country do you live in... are you a US citizen? Do you subscribe to the principles established in US Declaration of Independence on July 4th 1776? (Life, Liberty and the pursuit of Happiness) why stop at car ownership? Maybe if you can't afford to buy a house you should think twice before having children. Why not two cars and a house, after all there are probably two of you?


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Now you're doubling down on it? I have to ask, what country do you live in... are you a US citizen? Do you subscribe to the principles established in US Declaration of Independence on July 4th 1776? (Life, Liberty and the pursuit of Happiness) why stop at car ownership? Maybe if you can't afford to buy a house you should think twice before having children. Why not two cars and a house, after all there are probably two of you?


I believe he (or she) is endeavouring to encapsulate the saying, "Don't buy a dog if you can't afford to feed it."

.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Rae said:


> Yep sounds about right. The whole thing will turn out to be domestic & have nothing to do with rideshare. It wont matter tho, pax will be 4x checking my id & wanting to look in my trunk before getting in the car.


sadly... police report the child was "kidnapped" by her father's romantic partner"


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Good news, it is not jguin ?


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Who is John Galt? said:


> I believe he (or she) is endeavouring to encapsulate the saying, "Don't buy a dog if you can't afford to feed it."


That would even be worse as it would be making having a child and establishing a family (ie: what most people consider the entire purpose of living) analagous to owning a pet.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> That would even be worse as it would be making having a child and establishing a family (ie: what most people consider the entire purpose of living) analagous to owning a pet.


Really? Or perhaps the meaning of the saying is just lost on you.

.


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Now you're doubling down on it? I have to ask, what country do you live in... are you a US citizen? Do you subscribe to the principles established in US Declaration of Independence on July 4th 1776? (Life, Liberty and the pursuit of Happiness) why stop at car ownership? Maybe if you can't afford to buy a house you should think twice before having children. Why not two cars and a house, after all there are probably two of you?


If you have children you should be able to have a car to transport said children in. If you can't afford a car then it's more than likely you can't afford children. If you have a car and are transporting them in a uber then you are an asshol$.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> If you have children you should be able to have a car to transport said children in. If you can't afford a car then it's more than likely you can't afford children. If you have a car and are transporting them in a uber then you are an asshol$.


Poor baby wasnt quite 2 years old.

What Kind of People DO THAT !?


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Poor baby wasnt quite 2 years old.
> 
> What Kind of People DO THAT !?


I don't condone kidnapping. My sense of humor has been rather dark lately. My attitude about children is what it is.

Monsters kill children. That is who does this terrible type of action.


----------



## EphLux (Aug 10, 2018)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> I'm an employer. When I see a long period of driving Uber/Lyft on a resume, it's a red flag. I have to ask, "Why?".


Transition between careers maybe? I just finished up a highly stressful 20 year full time teaching career last year, going in to another full time career next.

I needed a year off so I drove Uber Lyft in between careers.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> If you have children you should be able to have a car to transport said children in. If you can't afford a car then it's more than likely you can't afford children. If you have a car and are transporting them in a uber then you are an asshol$.


It is amazing to me how many people here judge everyone else based only on their own lives and experience. I understand people have differing opinions...but this is just incredible.



EphLux said:


> Transition between careers maybe? I just finished up a highly stressful 20 year full time teaching career last year, going in to another full time career next.
> 
> I needed a year off so I drove Uber Lyft in between careers.


I get that - as I said, it's not a resume killer - it's just a red flag. I'm going to want to know 'why'


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> It is amazing to me how many people here judge everyone else based only on their own lives and experience. I understand people have differing opinions...but this is just incredible.


People judge. It's what we do, even if we try not to.

So you think it's wise to have children when you're in an unstable financial situation?

As for the original topic, another terrible side of humanity, and plenty of unanswered questions.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

WAHN said:


> So you think it's wise to have children when you're in an unstable financial situation?


I don't think one thing has anything to do with the other. For some people, having a child is not something that was planned. For others it's a matter of timing - age. It doesn't matter. Why someone or a couple has a child is none of my - or your - or the government's business: 'Life" is the first word in "_Life, Liberty and the Pursuit of happiness_".
Do you think it's wise to connect wealth to biology? Do You think having children is always a planned circumstance? Do you thinbk it is anyone business but your own when you choose to have a child?


> As for the original topic, another terrible side of humanity, and plenty of unanswered questions.


indeed: very, very sad.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Lessthanminimum said:


> Yep the cops, parents, local news media, Uber and Lyft comments, the lady being held in detention, Amber alert, it's all a hoax.
> 
> Delusional


He means the media puts a spin on the facts. That isn't crazy or an outlandish assessment.

Look at what they did in this article, they made it seem as though a guy ordered an Uber and the driver rode off with his daughter. It sounds like a more juicy story but it's a lie/false/deception from what actually occurred.

By fabricating a false story using pieces of fact the media has indeed pitted brother against brother. In this case drivers against the American public.


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> I don't think one thing has anything to do with the other.


Opinions vary. 


Michael - Cleveland said:


> For some people, having a child is not something that was planned.


Pregnancy is a potential outcome of a certain specific activity. 

If a person isn't planning to have children, it's generally pretty easy to prevent it from happening.

Naturally, there are a few exceptions.


Michael - Cleveland said:


> Why someone or a couple has a child is none of my - or your - or the government's business:


If they can afford to raise a child, I absolutely agree. If they're living off tax dollars, I disagree.


Michael - Cleveland said:


> Do you think it's wise to connect wealth to biology?


I don't really associate the word wealth with being able to meet a child's basic needs, but in the real world, I absolutely think that people should be financially capable of providing for those basic needs before bringing a child into the world. It's irresponsible to do otherwise.

It's very rare that a financially distressed environment is a nurturing, healthy environment to grow up in.

That's enough off-topic for me on this one. Our opinions differ. Such is life.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

people's opinion's change, more often than not, with their own circumstance.



Who is John Galt? said:


> Really? Or perhaps the meaning of the saying is just lost on you.


Just because I disagree and find the statement disagreeable - even outrageous - doesn't mean I don't understand.


----------



## Buckiemohawk (Jun 23, 2015)

The blowback from this is hitting the news and its going to be terrible day for Uber/Lyft


----------



## UserPablo (Jan 27, 2018)

tarcham said:


> Unfortunately they did
> https://www.foxnews.com/us/pennsylvania-kidnapped-girl-nalani-johnson-body-found-park


Anyone want to joke about it now ????



Who is John Galt? said:


> Really? Or perhaps the meaning of the saying is just lost on you.
> 
> .


Nada ??? No jokes ??? Ok......


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

Buckiemohawk said:


> The blowback from this is hitting the news and its going to be terrible day for Uber/Lyft


Yea, though most of the truly awful and bizarre stories lately only have Uber and Lyft linked to it on the periphery. This story where the lover was a TNC driver and the murder of the girl at USC by the fake TNC driver, etc. The truly sad part however is just how quickly the media is to jump on the "dangerous rideshare driver" trope and even worse, the public is so quick to buy it. I've lost count of the number of riders who ask if I am a rapist or murderer or check my plate and exclaim, "It's okay. He's not a rapist!" This is the status quo Uber and Lyft have wrought. Well done!


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

"Sharena Islam Nancy, 25, faced kidnapping and other felony charges. She was arrested Saturday, police said."

"In an interview with police, Nancy said Johnson sold his daughter for $10,000, The Pocono Record reported."

"Investigators said Nancy was romantically involved with the child's father, Paul Johnson."


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

njn said:


> "Sharena Islam Nancy, 25, faced kidnapping and other felony charges. She was arrested Saturday, police said."
> 
> "In an interview with police, Nancy said Johnson sold his daughter for $10,000, The Pocono Record reported."
> 
> "Investigators said Nancy was romantically involved with the child's father, Paul Johnson."


If you read on page 3, sadly the toddler was found dead.

Poor little girl; she never had a chance. RIP little one. ?


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> I get that - as I said, it's not a resume killer - it's just a red flag. I'm going to want to know 'why'


Prior College Student Ant.?‍♀



Uber_Yota_916 said:


> I don't condone kidnapping. My sense of humor has been rather dark lately. My attitude about children is what it is.
> 
> Monsters kill children. That is who does this terrible type of action.


I think this is going to turn out to be some jealous love triangle gone wrong, with this driver being jealous of the child he had with someone else. Its a shame she had to be a Ridesahre driver though. Now for the next 3 months Pax w/kids in tow are going to be canceling "off' looking drivers and acting like everyone wants to steal their kids.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

The kidnapper was not on an Uber or Lyft trip. She was an Uber/Lyft driver, but knew the father and was driving him off app.

_The driver of the car was Sharena Nancy, a woman with whom Johnson was in the beginning of an "intermittent romantic relationship" with, Allegheny County Police Superintendent Coleman McDonough said at a press conference Tuesday.

The couple became acquainted over social media in the past few months and spent several hours together with Johnson's daughter and another friend on Saturday, before an argument ensued while the woman was driving, McDonough said._


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

UberLaLa said:


> The kidnapper was not on an Uber or Lyft trip. She was an Uber/Lyft driver, but knew the father and was driving him off app.
> 
> _The driver of the car was Sharena Nancy, a woman with whom Johnson was in the beginning of an "intermittent romantic relationship" with, Allegheny County Police Superintendent Coleman McDonough said at a press conference Tuesday.
> 
> The couple became acquainted over social media in the past few months and spent several hours together with Johnson's daughter and another friend on Saturday, before an argument ensued while the woman was driving, McDonough said._


However, it was first reported that the toddler was kidnapped, during a ride. That's what the public will remember.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Invisible said:


> However, it was first reported that the toddler was kidnapped, during a ride. That's what the public will remember.


This killing of an innocent child is *very sad.* I agree with you that the majority of readers of the initial reports will leave the general public with the idea that this incident happened during an Uber/Lyft trip, and because of a crazed U/L driver.

In short, this story would have been an important LOCAL story, had it initially been reported as an upset lover kidnapped her lover's child. Add 'Uber driver' to the headline and it becomes a National story, and everyone wants to read it. Simply because everyone uses Uber.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

GoldenGoji said:


> Oh the updated story is quite weird. So what happened was according to the driver woman "Nancy", the guy, her passenger, named Paul Johnson who is the father of the kid, sold the child for $10,000 to someone and she was supposed to drive the kid there. She was shown a picture of the lady she's supposed to give the kid to and she was instructed to drive "20 minutes" towards a certain direction where the lady in the picture would "flag her down". Nancy met up with the woman and gave the kid to her.
> 
> A weird and unbelievable story, at least in my opinion. First of all, I find it hard to believe for anybody involved in the child selling gig to just tell a random rideshare driver (or anyone) that they just sold a kid for $10,000. That's pretty much admitting to a crime right there.
> 
> ...


Nancy was in a relationship with the father.



Michael - Cleveland said:


> I'm an employer. When I see a long period of driving Uber/Lyft on a resume, it's a red flag. I have to ask, "Why?".


What are some acceptable responses?


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

Doesn't matter what happen in a relationship between the father and the mistress but taking it out on a 2 year old child that has absolutely nothing to do with it is always very senseless violence against a defenseless child that person and or persons deserves the death penalty for committing such a horrible thing.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Diamondraider said:


> Nancy was in a relationship with the father.
> 
> 
> What are some acceptable responses?


There's no such thing as a response that is not 'acceptable'.
Some responses are just less, um... 'desireable' than others.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

ariel5466 said:


> Stick the word "Uber" in a headline = clicks, eyeballs, ad revenue.
> 
> Bonus points if they can make all drivers look like shit.


Exactly background checks for both Drivers and Passengers. If drivers need to get checked out rider should as well. Did u ever wonder how many people that you have hauled around that could have killed someone?


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

SurgeMasterMN said:


> Exactly background checks for both Drivers and Passengers. If drivers need to get checked out rider should as well. Did u ever wonder how many people that you have hauled around that could have killed someone?


Morning Surge

Ummm Background checks on passengers? a Police State to ride Uber..Ummm no that's not going to happen and shouldn't happen. Far too extreme. It is what it is ... Uber and Lyft do more than 10 Million rides a day !! ... we will always have 1% -2% of pure bad guys riding ...


----------



## Jinxstone (Feb 19, 2016)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> There's no so thing as a response that is not 'acceptable'.
> Some responses are just less, um... 'desireable' than others.


Yeah, we know. That's what he's asking. What are the responses that are acceptable as opposed to the ones that cause you to dismiss the applicant? Would you like to chip in and maybe get a few drivers off the road or just be chippy?


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Jinxstone said:


> Yeah, we know. That's what he's asking. What are the responses that are acceptable as opposed to the ones that cause you to dismiss the applicant?


As I said, all answers are "acceptable". I can't think of any reason to dismiss a candidate because of just one answer to the question 'why were you driving rideshare?' I mean, unless they said 'it was a great way to work as a get-away-driver for a drug gang' or something like that. That's just not how most interviewing works. I'm trying to get an idea of who the person is as a whole being - what motivates them, what their work ethic is and what their goals are... along with understanding their past experience.

That being said:
https://uberpeople.net/threads/🥎-ml...r-and-lyft-for-2-years-⚾️.350134/post-5365525


> Would you like to chip in and maybe get a few drivers off the road or just be chippy?


I know that's English - but I have no clue what you are asking.
(as far as 'getting a few drivers off the road', some of the people that work for my company are able to stop driving, but I've also suggested to some of our on-call workers that they can supplement their income by driving rideshare, working Amazon Flex or driving DoorDash. I guess it's a wash.)


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> As I said, all answers are "acceptable". I can't think of any reason to dismiss a candidate because of just one answer to the question 'why were you driving rideshare?' I mean, unless they said 'it was a great way to work as a get-away-driver for a drug gang' or something like that. That's just not how most interviewing works. I'm trying to get an idea of who the person is as a whole being - what motivates them, what their work ethic is and what their goals are... along with understanding their past experience.
> 
> That being said:
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/🥎-ml...r-and-lyft-for-2-years-⚾️.350134/post-5365525
> ...


_Liked_ for your signature : )


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

SurgeMasterMN said:


> Did u ever wonder how many people that you have hauled around that could have killed someone?


This is something which used to weigh very heavily on my mind each day, as I set out for my shift of driving.

The doubts and negative thoughts would flash into my mind. Is today the day?

Am I to be raped by some psycho female rider and my body dumped, naked in all its magnificence by the side of the freeway?

Will the girls at home be denied their pleasure into the early hours of every morning, simply because some psycho rider wasn't prepared to undergo and wait for the completion of her internship.

It is indeed a hard road we travel.

.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

Who is John Galt? said:


> This is something which used to weigh very heavily on my mind each day, as I set out for my shift of driving.
> 
> The doubts and negative thoughts would flash into my mind. Is today the day?
> 
> ...


If the Swedish Bikini Team wanted to rape me I am willing to take one for the community.

SKOL!


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

SurgeMasterMN said:


> If the Swedish Bikini Team wanted to rape me I am willing to take one for the community.
> 
> SKOL!
> 
> View attachment 352969


So much HOT DAMN! for such a cold country.

.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

SurgeMasterMN said:


> Did u ever wonder how many people that you have hauled around that could have killed someone?


Um, no.
Is that something you think about a lot in the normal course of your business interactions?
(if it is, yikes... change something: your location, your business, your therapist)


----------



## DirtyRead (Oct 2, 2016)

So, what is the point posting this and who the hell puts the Uber sticker on the passenger window? Unless I missed it they never said it was an Uber ride. this story smells like Ballon boy.



Invisible said:


> The mom must be hysterical. Hope this child is found unharmed.
> 
> The driver is cray cray! She either kidnapped the child for revenge, she wanted a child, she sold the kid or she wanted to harm the child. Regardless of the reason, the driver is mentally unstable.
> 
> The article doesn't state how long it was from when they arrested the driver to when the driver kidnapped the child.


The article doesn't state much at all. I say its BS



GoldenGoji said:


> Oh the updated story is quite weird. So what happened was according to the driver woman "Nancy", the guy, her passenger, named Paul Johnson who is the father of the kid, sold the child for $10,000 to someone and she was supposed to drive the kid there. She was shown a picture of the lady she's supposed to give the kid to and she was instructed to drive "20 minutes" towards a certain direction where the lady in the picture would "flag her down". Nancy met up with the woman and gave the kid to her.
> 
> A weird and unbelievable story, at least in my opinion. First of all, I find it hard to believe for anybody involved in the child selling gig to just tell a random rideshare driver (or anyone) that they just sold a kid for $10,000. That's pretty much admitting to a crime right there.
> 
> ...


That was the best evaluation of this article. I thought BS from the start. I still have not heard for sure if it was an official ride or not. If the dad was setting this lady up it would make sense but if its anything like she claims why would you have a record of conntact


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SurgeMasterMN said:


> Exactly background checks for both Drivers and Passengers. If drivers need to get checked out rider should as well. Did u ever wonder how many people that you have hauled around that could have killed someone?


Race to the Bottom

Filled with Bottom Feeders


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

@DirtyRead

When the story was initially out, it was reported that an Uber driver kidnapped the child, after a ride. Then it was reported it was a Lyft driver.

The news has changed several times. It was also reported the driver, a woman and the dad, were dating and concocted the story, when in fact, one of them killed the child. One of them said they sold the child for $10,000, before the child was found dead.


----------

